# Advice please



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

I viewed a property recently to rent. Its a brand new build. The owner ( Chinese) bought it for the EU citizenship. The lady who showed me the apartment is a friend of the owner. It was mentioned to me that the utility bills will remain in the owners name and that they shouldn't be shown along with the contract to anyone in Immigration department due to tax?? She then proceeded to tell me that the owner has paid 19% VAT and all is legal. Is the owner allowed to rent out her property and keep bills in her name and how can I protect myself in this if I decide to go ahead and rent. Should I consult a lawyer to have the contract legalised. Advice please as I cant find any info on this on the internet.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I see from an earlier question that you have not registered with immigration. When you do, they will need confirmation of your address - you will need to produce your rental agreement.

There's no problem with the owner renting the property and keeping the utility bills in her name.

Is she also going to pay the communal fees - or will you be expected to pay these?


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you Nigel. At this stage I haven't asked too many questions but I did wonder regarding registering with immigration. I need to ask lots of question once the owner agrees to rent to me .


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Susan - take a look at this tenancy agreement, it may help you with your questions.

Regards,


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Susan - take a look at this tenancy agreement, it may help you with your questions.
> 
> Regards,


Sorry, but the document you sent is blank


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

:fingerscrossed:


Susan66 said:


> Sorry, but the document you sent is blank



The link worked fine for me and automatically downloaded a. Doc file? 

Jim


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

Shotokan101 said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> The link worked fine for me and automatically downloaded a. Doc file?
> ...


Apparently not supported by Mac ??


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Susan66 said:


> Apparently not supported by Mac ??



The browser link or the file type? 

Attached as pdf (hopefully)

Jim


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

Shotokan101 said:


> The browser link or the file type?
> 
> Attached as pdf (hopefully)
> 
> Jim



Received !! Thank you so much Mr Jim.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Shotokan101 said:


> Attached as pdf (hopefully)Jim


Many thanks


----------



## Jerold N. Laney (Jan 26, 2020)

Thank you for sharing this information!


----------

